# General > Literature >  The bully

## Invisible

_here is a poem i started in school, found it when clearing out, i just tidyed it up a little.
_
Being clever isnt all good
when the b.o repulsive steals your food
kicks you down for your money
then has the cheek to think its funny

sure im not the handsome kid
been beaten up for a couple of quid
so i kick back and throw a punch
and sit hungry and sore, through lunch

teachers listen? - ha that be right
they just walk past two kids in a fight
broken, that was my favourite toy
scared for life by the snot eating boy

so i plan my final attack
gather my mates, my pride and my baseball bat
i sense a moment we went for the kill
until it all went sour, at the end of lunch bell

we knew where he lived so we camped out the night
plotting to attack him at the dawns light
he knew we were there, he was so scared
but the tears in his eyes, my the tables had turned.

So i left him alone to pursue my studies
and could smell his fear sourcing from his undies
I stopped the attack in fear of sin
for the realisation, i was becoming like him

----------


## TBH

You could be a massive Rap star. :Grin:

----------


## Invisible

i just have a good sense of rhyme
mainly just because i can fit words in most of the time
put my points of view upon this site
and end up staying on this all through the night.

putting messages on threads during the day
find time on this site at work and at play
come home and straight on the pc i go
and come on the org with the ppl i dont really know.

meh

----------


## TBH

> i just have a good sense of rhyme
> mainly just because i can fit words in most of the time
> put my points of view upon this site
> and end up staying on this all through the night.
> 
> putting messages on threads during the day
> find time on this site at work and at play
> come home and straight on the pc i go
> and come on the org with the ppl i dont really know.
> ...


Rhyming is fine, is spitting the terminology?
If rapping was a science you would have an honours in rapology. :: 

Damn that was lame, sorry. ::

----------


## Invisible

> Rhyming is fine, is spitting the terminology?
> If rapping was a science you would have an honours in rapology.
> 
> Damn that was lame, sorry.


thats going as my tag line! so good

----------


## unicorn

Really enjoyed that, cheers  :Grin:

----------


## wifie

Invisible that was a great poem!  

TBH dinna give up yer day job!  ::

----------


## joxville

> Damn that was lame, sorry.


Lamer than a lame duck in a prosthetics factory.  ::

----------


## Invisible

give TBH a break i thought it was awesome

----------


## wifie

Aaaaaaaaaw invisible how kind you are to an owld gadgie tryin to get down wi the kiddies!   ::   And the other owld gadgie commentin's jokes are gettin worser!  (He is most probs jealous cos he couldn't think of anything street!)

----------


## joxville

I'm not walking into your trap
Cos I'm the guy who put the 'C' in rap.  ::

----------


## Invisible

> I'm not walking into your trap
> Cos I'm the guy who put the 'C' in rap.



Joxville the prime of the orger race
steer clear from the battle of a rappin ace
for you cannot win, you see my ammo is words
(and i really canna think of a decent word to ryhme with words)
cos all i hear are your words so slurred.

yeah i would be good at a rap battle. not trying to cause offence here just to let you know

----------


## wifie

I can think of a rhyme for words but even I couldn't call jox that!  :: 

You is the kiddie of rhymin rap
You've reeled in the jox - got him in yer trap
He is thinkin hard - thinkin of the next joke
Funny, funny guy always blowin smoke

----------


## Invisible

back again with my witty reply
pulling down words like stars in the sky
but for today it is over, no more space in my head
so ill catch you tomorrow, cos im of ta bed.

----------


## joxville

You think I may not beat your prose
From what I've seen I hold my nose
You canna even find a rhyme for words
TAKE THAT YA PUDDIN AND HAVE SOME CURDS.

----------


## wifie

Night night Invisible man
Pull down some more starry words another day
Look forward to readin them
In this forum yer a bright shining ray!  :Grin:

----------


## joxville

HAAAAAAA HAAAAAAA HA 

He's invisible-NOT invincible. 

Go to bed and rest your weary head, all that thinking has strained you.  ::  ::  ::

----------


## joxville

Goodnight from me too.

----------


## TBH

> Goodnight from me too.


Ye cannae go Jox, Melancholy has plans for you and your avatar. ::

----------


## joxville

> Ye cannae go Jox, Melancholy has plans for you and your avatar.


Sorry, we dinna come as a pair, I'm offski, he can have the avatars-all 200 of them.  :Frown:

----------


## wifie

> Goodnight from me too.


And goodnight from him too!  :: 




> Sorry, we dinna come as a pair, I'm offski, he can have the avatars-all 200 of them.


ONLY 200???

----------


## joxville

> ONLY 200???


So far. Will get around to doing more sometime. MM set me off on the search, originally only had 6.

----------


## wifie

> So far. Will get around to doing more sometime. MM set me off on the search, originally only had 6.


I'm not keen on the one in yer sig - she looks a tad constipated!

----------


## joxville

> I'm not keen on the one in yer sig - she looks a tad constipated!


Yeah, I thought that too after I resized it 5 times, the original is better. I suppose I'd better change it.

----------


## Invisible

> I'm not keen on the one in yer sig - she looks a tad constipated!


Nothing wrong with the jox's sig
cos Katies got a gorgeous fig
wifie your good company
but katie, she looks fine to me!

im back!

----------


## wifie

> Nothing wrong with the jox's sig
> cos Katies got a gorgeous fig
> wifie your good company
> but katie, she looks fine to me!
> 
> im back!


What ya saying now?  I am ugly?  ::   Just canna win wi you can I?  ::   Good rhyme tho!  :Grin:

----------


## Invisible

> What ya saying now?  I am ugly?   Just canna win wi you can I?   Good rhyme tho!


no im not saying your ugly, i dinna know what you look like so canna pass judgement and any why would you care its whats inside that counts.
you arena winking this time

----------


## wifie

> no im not saying your ugly, i dinna know what you look like so canna pass judgement and any why would you care its whats inside that counts.
> you arena winking this time


Ah but I did make lots of faces and none of them aggressive!  :Wink:

----------

